# Tê thu HDPE Bình Minh (Đúc)



## Nguyễn Đức Trí Dũng (19 Tháng chín 2021)

*Phụ kiện Tê thu HDPE Bình Minh (Đúc) *là một trong các sản phầm phụ kiện HDPE của Binh Minh được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn ISO 4427:2007 (TCVN7305:2008).  Sản phẩm có đường kính đa dạng từ D90x63 đến D400x315 với áp suất, làm việc 16 bar. Sảm phẩm được sử dụng để nối ống với phụ kiện làm ống dẫn nước mưa & nước thải, dẫn nước sinh hoạt, dẫn trong công nghiệp
*Bảng giá tham khảo Tê thu HDPE Bình Minh (Đúc) chưa chiết khấu, mức chiết khấu lên đến 55%*

STTTÊN SẢN PHẨMKÍCH CỠĐƠN VỊÁP SUẤT BarĐƠN GIÁ TRƯỚC VATĐƠN GIÁ THANH TOÁN1Tê thu HDPE Đúc D75x63D 75x63Cái16192,000211,2002Tê thu HDPE Đúc D90x63D 90x63Cái16280,000308,0003Tê thu HDPE Đúc D90x75D 90x75Cái10362,000398,2004Tê thu HDPE Đúc D110x63D 110x63Cái16384,000422,4005Tê thu HDPE Đúc D110x90D 110x90Cái16554,000609,4006Tê thu HDPE Đúc D160x90D 160x90Cái161,160,0001,276,0007Tê thu HDPE Đúc D160x110D 160x110Cái161,184,0001,302,4008Tê thu HDPE Đúc D200x110D 200x110Cái161,698,0001,867,8009Tê thu HDPE Đúc D200x160D 200x160Cái162,207,0002,427,70010Tê thu HDPE Đúc D225x160D 225x160Cái102,451,0002,696,10011Tê thu HDPE Đúc D250x160D 250x160Cái102,501,0002,751,10012Tê thu HDPE Đúc D315x250D 315x250Cái105,318,0005,849,80013Tê thu HDPE Đúc D355x250D 355x250Cái109,003,0009,903,30014Tê thu HDPE Đúc D400x250D 400x250Cái109,236,00010,159,60015Tê thu HDPE Đúc D400x315D 400x315Cái109,703,00010,673,300


----------

